# Rechnungen ohne Inhalt



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2007)

habe ein problem mit eine Seite die immer wieder auftauch auf meinen bidschirmrechner habe schon alles versucht zu loeschen klapt nicht.
Es ist eine Rechnung aber da ist keine Daten auf der Rechnung von eine person oder von jemanden zu sehen. 

Nun was muss ich tun um diese ungewuenschte Seite zu loeschen?????????


----------



## movie geschaedigter (14 Juli 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen ohne Inhalt*

Das beste ist, Dein Rechner komplett bereinigen, Alle Daten von Dir sichern (Externe Festplatte oder CD's) und dann die System CD's einlegen und Dein Rechner wieder bei 0 beginnen zu lassen.
So ist der ganze Muell, normal, dann beseitigt!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen ohne Inhalt*

Hmm, hört sich ganz nach M$ an.

Mein Tip: FireFox zum Browsen verwenden und wenn man nicht durch andere Gründe geknebelt ist, Linux verwenden. Da gibt es diverse Produkte (z.B. VMWare, kostet etwas, ist aber sehr gut) oder Wine (kostet nichts, kann aber auch nicht alles) um M$-Applikationen laufen zu lassen. Mein alter Rechner konnte beides booten, mein neuer läuft ausschließlich unter Linux. Diverse Win-Applikationen, die ich brauche, laufen nämlich hervorragend unter Wine (dazu braucht man KEINE Windoof-Lizenz, da Wine die API nachbildet und - im Gegensatz zu VMWare - keine virtuelle Maschine ist, die nur ein anderes Betriebsystem "hosted".)

Der Umstieg auf FF und die Installation einiger Addons sollte aber das Problem sogar schon lösen. Denn es gibt echt gute Addons, die einem erst einmal vor Augen führen, was die Web-Typen einem so alles unterjubeln wollen. Aktuell sehe ich: "Scripte sind nur teilweise erlaubt, 1/2 (computerbetrug.de)| <SCRIPT>:13 | Java+Flash+Plugin: 0"

Was das heißt: ich habe computerbetrug.de erlaubt, Scripte in meinem Browser auszuführen, aber google-analytics.com nicht. Fragt sich nur, was hier google-analytics zu melden hat? Wo bleibt der Datenschutz?

Aber dadurch sieht man sehr gut, wie die Addons einem helfen, nicht in alle Fallen zu tappen, die so auf dem Netz gestellt werden.

Unbedingt installieren:

 AdBlockPlus
DomInspector
Greasemonkey
NoScript (das hat mir die o.g. Meldung gezeigt)
Save Session
Tab Mix Plus

Sehr angenehm sind auch:

Image Zoom
Internote
Nuke Anything
UnPlug

Damit (und mit dem ext3-Filesystem von Linux) kann ich meinen Rechner jederzeit einfach ausschalten (wie eine Glühbirne) und es gibt keine Probleme. Der Session-Saver würde auch das Fenster (ach nein, es ist ja "nur" ein Tab) wieder restaurieren, in dem ich gerade dieses Posting schreibe - inclusive diesen Text!

Ich kann mir nur noch mühsam vorstellen, wie ich früher ohne das alles ausgekommen bin.


----------

